# девчачья-девчоночья красота



## enots

"девчачья/девчоночья красота" корректно ли употреблять?


----------



## Maroseika

Очень трудно ответить на ваш вопрос, не зная, что вы вкладываете в понятие "корректно". Попробуйте посмотреть значения этих слов в словаре, и тогда, возможно, ситуация прояснится.

Кстати, не затруднит ли вас соблюдение правил пунктуации? Это ведь, главным образом, форум для изучающих язык. Зачем показывать им дурной пример?


----------



## morzh

Я думаю, в "приниж. разговорном" стиле можно говорить вообще почти всё. Как минимум, эти слова будут поняты правильно.

Но, в литературном смысле, "девчачья красота" - как-то неуклюже смотрится.

"Девчоночья красота" - смотрится лучше. Хотя набор ситуаций, где это можно употребить, я думаю, крайне ограничен.


----------



## freakum dress

Девичья красота


----------



## morzh

freakum dress said:


> Девичья красота



The question was about "девчачья/девчоночья". And as you might've noticed, the person asking the question is Russian. Everyone knows about "девичья".


----------



## freakum dress

Я написала "девичья" как альтернативу, потому что считаю неверным употребление ни девчачьей,ни тем более девчоночьей красоты. Звучит не по-русски, и некрасиво вдобавок


----------



## morzh

Это ни в коем случае не альтернатива. Особенно, учитывая отсутствие контекста.


----------



## Daniyar

Subj - это просторечье, imho


----------



## morzh

daniyar said:


> subj - это просторечье, imho



Просторечие тоже может быть приемлемым, или неприемлемым. Вопрос в том, что это вообще означает.


----------



## Albionneur

http://www.google.com/search?sclien...ebhp&source=hp&q=девчачья+красота&btnG=Search

"девчачья" does google and sounds kinda better than the other one, provided "девичья" is not it


----------



## freakum dress

morzh,
Почему же,интересно, это не может быть альтернативой? Вот именно,что контекста нет, поэтому судить сложно. В свою очередь, могу не согласиться с Вами по поводу употребления выражения "девчоночья красота" . Прилагательное "девчоночья",так же, как и "девчачья", скорее описывает поведение (беспечное,ветреное), но не внешность.


----------



## morzh

freakum dress said:


> morzh,
> Почему же,интересно, это не может быть альтернативой?




1) Уже хотя бы потому, что "девчачий/девчоночий", вне зависимости от того, сделана ли попытка применить это ко внешности, или же к поведению, описывает девочку, скорее всего - подростка (если речь идет о красоте), но не девушку.
"Девичья" же описывает девушку. 
Разницу между девушкой и девочкой, я полагаю, объяснять не требуется.




freakum dress said:


> morzh,
> Прилагательное "девчоночья",так же, как и "девчачья", скорее  описывает поведение (беспечное,ветреное), но не внешность.



2) Я ранее заметил, что употребление такого сочетания сильно ограничено. Тем не менее, как минимум, если автор хотел описать красоту девочки-ребенка, или подростка, он ме может употреблять слово "девичья" по причине, указанной выше.
---

Другими словами, оба слова неуклюжи в сочетании со словм "красота", но "девичья" не является подходящим заменителем.
За исключением случая, когда автор попросту недостаточно знает русский, и попытался применить "девчоночья" к девушке. Чего я не допустил, так как автор - русский.
Но, если так, то, в таком случае, контекст абсолютно необходим.


----------



## freakum dress

Вы рассматриваете ситуацию однобоко. А что,если автор говорит о красоте мужчины,чья внешность кажется ему слащавой,немужественной? В этом случае его красоту вполне возможно назвать как девичьей,так и девчачьей. Кроме того,здесь нигде не сказано,что речь идет о ребенке,возможно, автор называет девушку девчонкой,что вполне возможно,если мы говорим о разговорном стиле речи.(А обсуждаемые слова как раз-таки к нему и относятся) В этом случае вариант замены "девчачьей" и на "девичью" также возможен.


----------



## morzh

Я не люблю гадать. Это занимает время, место и дает неправильные результаты.

Более того, Ваша догадка о мужской красоте с применением "девчачья" или даже "девичья" настолько....far-fetched, что я её даже разбирать не стану. И, да, в этом случае такая замена попросту невозможна вообще. В этом случае возможно использование "немужской", "бабий", "женоподобный", "женственный"...но не "девичий". Диссонанс слишком велик.

Поэтому, давайте дождёмся контекста.


----------



## freakum dress

Эта тема связана с русским языком,поэтому давайте использовать в объяснении русские слова, во-первых. Во-вторых, если ВЫ считаете ситуацию маловероятной,это не значит что она невозможна.  В третьих, опять же женоподобный мужчина, но не красота.(бабья красота-да,немужеская - согласна, девичья - тоже да,но не женоподобная) И хотя некоторые так говорят,это не является правильным


----------



## morzh

freakum dress said:


> В третьих, опять же женоподобный мужчина,



Именно это я и имел ввиду - описание мужчины, либо его красоты - я все слова, возможные в ситуации привел, вообще. Я знаю, что красота не бывает женоподобной.

Тем не менее, я предлагаю пока это обсуждение завершить; это все выливается в разговоры в пользу бедных, и никак не приближает нас к разгадке ситуации.

Я по-прежнему считаю, что "девичья" (с приведенным мною выше исключением, связанным с поправкой на незнание языка автором) здесь неприменимо, как замена. Если же автор попросту не понимает, какие слова и к чему можно применять - пусть даст конкекст, и спросит, какое слово подходит.

Я, однако, предпочитаю не приписывать автору незнания русского без достаточных тому доказательств.


----------



## Russianer

enots said:


> "девчачья/девчоночья красота" корректно ли употреблять?


 
Смотря в каком обществе. Если на железнодорожном вокзале или в поле у ручья с народом так общаешься- то вполне тебя поймут..  Говорят люди в России и девичья красота, и девчоночья, и по всякому..


----------



## Awwal12

Девчачья - относящаяся к девочкам вообще, существенно реже (но возможно) - относящаяся к конкретной девочке или девочкам, либо принадлежащая ей или им.
Девчоночья - относящаяся к девчонкам, по той же модели.
Девичья - относящаяся к девушкам, по той же модели. Образовано от "девица".
Всё это - качественно-притяжательные прилагательные на -ий/-ья/-ье/-ьи, которые могут играть роль как качественных, так и притяжательных прилагательных.
Вполне литературно, хотя применение целиком зависит от контекста.


----------



## enots

morzh said:


> Именно это я и имел ввиду - описание мужчины, либо его красоты - я все слова, возможные в ситуации привел, вообще. Я знаю, что красота не бывает женоподобной.
> 
> Я, однако, предпочитаю не приписывать автору незнания русского без достаточных тому доказательств.



 К сожалению контекста привести не могу.  Могу только сказать, что "девчачья красота" была употреблена в разговоре и несколько резануло мне слух. Речь шла о девочке (не о девушке), отсюда родился и вопрос.
Насчет русского, - это мой родной язык. Но, как известно, язык мы учим (совершенствуем) в течение всей нашей жизни.


----------



## morzh

Ну, я так и полагал, что речь идет не о девушке, а о девочке. Когда реч идет о красоте, к девушке неупотребимо "девчачий", равно как и "девичий" неупотребимо к девочке.

Мне это тоже режет слух.


----------



## elemika

morzh said:


> Мне это тоже режет слух.



Зависит от контекста.

_Белые носочки, розовые бантики, распахнутые синие глаза и задорные веснушки -  вся эта девчачья красота тут же сразила меня наповал. Но опасаясь насмешек одноклассников, я старался держаться независимо._


----------



## morzh

Мне кажется, натянуто получается. К тому же, в стиле письменного повествования в прошедшем времени - явно не разговор. К тому же, само слово "девчачья" звучит разговорно, а употреблено в лит. повествовании - для меня несколько "out of place".

Ну да, дело вкуса. Мне кажется, приходится напрягаться, чтобьi вьiдумать предложение с "девчачьей красотой".

А уж усльiшать в беседе взросльiх людей и подавно. Enots говорит, что именно усльiшал в разговоре.
Я с трудом себе представляю, кто и о чем может говорить, чтобьi оно понадобилось, да еще и в такой форме.

PS. Я и "девчоночью красоту" в таком же смьiсле недопонимаю, но если "девчачья" - вообще звучит разговорно, то "девчоночья", по-крайней мере, звучит литературно. Опять же - мое личное восприятие.


----------

